
How to be happy – Princeton course review - JasonCEC
https://www.thecut.com/2018/05/how-to-be-happy.html
======
JasonCEC
I found the article quite poignant and well written. I think a class like this
would do most people well, and could break individuals out of the social-media
surface-level dopamine cycle that drives them into an unhappy addiction.

~~~
some_account
Parents should simply talk to their kids about things like this. It's called
parenting.

~~~
JasonCEC
I see as many adults addicted to their phones and social media as high-school
aged students. With new technology like this, its not surprising some people
may need help coping with applications designed to be addictive.

